# Nervous and Shy about Orientation



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

I have orientation for the university i am going to tomorrow and even though i am excited and cant wait to start i still am nervous. i think mostly because of my SA. I worry I will get there tomorrow and do or say something stupid. Hope it will all go well and my thoughts wont get the best of me. Have any of you guys felt this way about orientation? What was it like for you?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My orientation consisted of sitting in a big classroom with about 500 students and having information thrown at us. Then we took a literacy assessment to determine which of the mandatory communications classes we'd be put in (either the standard class or a class where you can get a little more one-on-one help).

And yes, I was also extremely nervous about attending it. But it turned out not too bad -- I don't think I talked to one single person.

Obviously that's just my experience -- your university could do something completely different.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

It actually went pretty well for me. I got along with my roommate for the most part and most time was spent in classes being talked to. You're basically in a moving crowd most of the time.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

It actually went very well for me. I actually made two friends, got invited to parties, and was more social then alot of people. Not that I wasn't extremely nervous the whole time and dissociation was a big problem for me but it was still a success. A good thing to remember is that everyone is in the same boat as you are. They're all very nervous and don't know anyone. It helps alot to introduce yourself to anyone and everyone and just strike up a casual conversation. Like where are you from, whats your major, what are interested in doing here, are you thinking about joining a fraternity/soirity, etc. Try to go into places like lounge areas and just sit down and try to join the conversation. It's also a good way to meet people. I hope it goes well for you


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope I don't have to deal with this, I am going to a CC right now, planned to stop there, but my family seems to be determined that I will get a 4 year degree, and I can be swayed to do things I normally wouldn't do, which is how I got in a CC in the first place.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, my university offered a one credit class during the semester for freshman to get to know each other and work together. Because everyone was new, it wasn't as stressful. The class itself sucked but I talked to a few people, worked on group projects, and overall it was a really good experience.

Just remember that most of the other people will be nervous too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

it's boring and pointless...don't worry too much about it


----------



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well it wasnt bad at all. I went to transfer orientation so i am not living on campus or anything. It was an all day event but my friend was with me so it was all good. I am just glad I got my classes set and i am ready to start.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Well, my university offered a one credit class during the semester for freshman


my CC has one of those, only its required, called general education. Funny thing is even though I was suppose to have it first time going, they had problems being it was so new, and I went my whole first year without taking it, now I have to take it my second year. You would think if I made it through my first year I wouldn't need a into to college class.


----------

